# How do you carry your EDC?



## MightyBright (Jun 5, 2014)

Hello, I'm new to this forum but have been collecting flashlights about a year. Yes, I have the bug! 

I was wondering what method many of you normally use to carry your EDC flashlights. Would you mind sharing? I was thinking the following may be different methods of carry.

1. Pocket
2. Holster
3. Belt (clipped directly to it)
4. Lanyard
5. Keychain
6. Bag
7. Car bin (glovebox, door well, etc)


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Jun 5, 2014)

I wear one around my neck almost 24/7, a Hi CRI Ti Aeon, and on my belt, in a Thor holster with a CR123 pocket is a Neutral Nichia HDS.

Bill


----------



## greatscoot (Jun 5, 2014)

I keep one clipped in my pocket (1 x 123) or in a holster. and one in my bag (G2Z with Malkoff M61 HICRI2 LLL). Welcome to CPF.


----------



## Rifter (Jun 5, 2014)

On my keychain, my Peak LED McKinley has lived there for the past 10+ years.


----------



## weez82 (Jun 5, 2014)

My main is a Fenix e01 on my key chain. It's come in handy many times . I use to carry a Fenix LD10 or a FourSevens Quark 123x2 but they didnt get used enough and I dont like cluttered pockets. Now I keep a FourSevens MiNi AAx2 in my backpack. The backpack goes with me most places so if I have a need for more then the e01 I'll be good to go


----------



## Jash (Jun 6, 2014)

I've almost always got a light clipped in the left, front pants pocket if I'm out of bed. People laugh at me for this, but whenever a light is needed they always call me. Got a headlamp and another two lights in my EDC bag which is nearly always with me if I'm out anywhere. Spare lithium cells for everything.

There's an EO1 on the keys for those rare moments I duck off somewhere without another light. But that's usually only when going to the local store to get milk or bread or chocolate.


----------



## yoyoman (Jun 6, 2014)

Ti gate snap clip on belt loop, Spectra lanyard with eye splices, small ti clip on the end and Tain Ottavino AAA twisty in my pocket. Small and nice enough for the office, so I carry this everyday.


----------



## besafe2 (Jun 6, 2014)

One on belt & one in pocket.


----------



## OCD (Jun 6, 2014)

HDS in Kydex holster on my belt and Lumintop Tool AAA (or Maratac AAA stainless) in my pocket.


----------



## NutSAK (Jun 6, 2014)

Clipped inside my left front pocket. I also have a light clipped inside a bag that I carry nearly everywhere (tactical manpurse) 

I also carry an SS Peak Eiger on a paracord-covered ball chain around my neck in the winter.


----------



## mcnair55 (Jun 6, 2014)

My edc is in my shirt pocket,my backup is in my trouser pocket,my back up for my back up is in my Anorak pocket,my car has another back up and i wear a freebie around my neck just in case.


----------



## jabe1 (Jun 6, 2014)

Clipped on the inside of a pants pocket, and one on the keychain.


----------



## BriteLite2 (Jun 6, 2014)

I have tried every carry method you can imagine. all have a plus and minus.

I always come back to a Titanium pocket dangler left front pocket for an Eiger . Have even stopped carrying a 2nd light likea Fenix E01 on keys. Just keep lights around car house etc.


----------



## NutSAK (Jun 6, 2014)

BriteLite2 said:


> I always come back to a Titanium pocket dangler left front pocket for an Eiger . Have even stopped carrying a 2nd light likea Fenix E01 on keys. Just keep lights around car house etc.



I use a dangler with an Eiger or a Quark MiNi AA frequently also, especially when in "dress" attire. It's very functional and discreet.


----------



## LGT (Jun 6, 2014)

I've always been a pocket carry type. Mostly all of the pants I wear have side pockets, and when I know my armytek barracuda might come into use, I'll wear something with a hammer loop. I've just never been a holster/clip guy.


----------



## KITROBASKIN (Jun 6, 2014)

ITW Grimloc carabiner on belt loop. MBI HF Ti Nichia 3 mode. Every day, Every way.


----------



## Monocrom (Jun 9, 2014)

Main light is always clip-carried in my left pants pocket.

Always have some sort of light on my main keyring. (Currently a Photon Freedom.)

Other lights.... Variety of ways. Though usually just tossed into a jacket pocket.


----------



## adfritz (Jun 9, 2014)

4sevens QminiX. Carry it on my keychain in pocket.


----------



## bnemmie (Jun 10, 2014)

Cilpped in my left pocket when I am not at work, in a holster on my reaction side on my gunbelt when I am at work. Plus other lights in various backpacks, vehicles, ect...so theres always more then one within an arms reach.


----------



## thedoc007 (Jun 10, 2014)

MBI HF SS on keychain...sometimes a Preon Penlight in the pocket...and one 18650-based light (have a rotation) holstered on my belt.


----------



## cland72 (Jun 10, 2014)

Pocket carry (no clip) FourSevens Mini123.


----------



## Echo63 (Jun 10, 2014)

Paracord around my neck - Muyshondt Aeon
kydex on my belt - SWM V10R Ti
nylon holster (open top) SF9P with Moddoo dropin
nylon holster (velcro flap) HDS Twisty
pocket clip - HDS Clicky

plus there is 47 cr2 mini in the chest pocket of my goretex jacket, a fenix P1CE in my work bag (spare battery carrier really)

the twisty, clicky and SWM will probably all be retired when i get a HDS Rotary, and it will go in a kydex sheath


----------



## JBE (Jun 10, 2014)

I have one that stays on my keychain (Arc AAA) so it's always with me.

I also have an Olight S15 that'll I'll clip into a front pants pocket if I feel the need to carry something bigger.


----------



## Tmack (Jun 10, 2014)

Headlamp on my belt.


----------



## Viperbart (Jun 10, 2014)

I carry mine as the lanyard to my other EDC. 
Leatherman goes in the front right jean pocket and the Zebralight hangs outside.
That quick release is very handy on the Leatherman.


----------



## PierceTheNight (Jun 10, 2014)

I carry my primary EDC flashlight on a belt loop holster. I find a 2xCR123A light too large to carry in or on a pocket, especially when other items are also carried in the same pocket.

My backup 1xAAA EDC is on a little pouch on another belt loop holster.

My back-backup 2xCR2016 EDC is clipped to my keychain with an easy release hook.

I toyed with the idea of carrying a light around my neck, but I don't like the lack of accessibility when carried inside a shirt or the swinging weight when carried outside shirt.

I once clipped a light directly to my belt, but lost it when using a backpack leaf blower. All my belt holsters are loop holsters now.

If I decided to go with a 1xAA EDC, I might use a pocket clip. However, I already carry so much in my pockets.

The only time I carry a satchel is when I am hiking with my water canteen. No flashlight is included in the satchel. My school backpack used to have a 9 LED light in it, back when I used it daily.

I wouldn't consider a glovebox light EDC.


----------



## mbw_151 (Jun 10, 2014)

Always have a Photon Freedom in my pants pocket. Lots of other lights in jackets, desks, brief case, car .... but always a Photon in my pocket. I'll add something else for those dark occasions; Serac S2, T1a, or an HDS but always a Photon. Lost few now, but always replaced them. Nothing is quite so unobtrusive to both carry and use.


----------



## KITROBASKIN (Jun 11, 2014)

mbw_151 said:


> Always have a Photon Freedom in my pants pocket. Lots of other lights in jackets, desks, brief case, car .... but always a Photon in my pocket. I'll add something else for those dark occasions; Serac S2, T1a, or an HDS but always a Photon. Lost few now, but always replaced them. Nothing is quite so unobtrusive to both carry and use.



Yeah: I have a Photon Freedom as a zipper pull on my 'every day carry' backpack and my 'night-walk' backpack; And a Photon ReX on my keys. The ReX is rarely used but that is the one I loan to others when necessary. No way do I loan out the MBI HF.

The extra Photon has been used for illumination to change a flashlight battery out. (A lot easier than doing it in the dark). But since joining CPF: At night, I now carry significant backup illumination as well; And rarely have to change out cells in the field.


----------



## frogger42 (Jun 11, 2014)

One in my pocket and a small one on my keychain. There is also a few in my car and if I'm at work, there is also one in my laptop bag.


----------



## BigK (Jun 15, 2014)

My EDC is either clipped in my front left pocket or in my left cargo pocket.

Plus 2 in my truck, 3 or 4 in my MaxPed Sitka, 1 on my keyring, and the ever-present flashlight app on my phone.


----------



## Ivan Lumenskivich (Jun 15, 2014)

I usually have an olight s20 baton or fenix pd35 in my left front pocket. Then a terralux tt4 , jetbeam bc25, and a jetbeam pa10 in my bag . Oh... And an olight ws headlamp.


----------



## Tmack (Jun 15, 2014)

Hc90vn minus the headgear


----------



## sjc (Jun 15, 2014)

Hat Carry Method works like a headlamp and leaves room for a small EDC light in the hat's side pocket. I was going to post in this thread but I had too many pics and thought it would be better to start new thread.


----------



## netsuperman (Jun 16, 2014)

only one zebralight in my pocket


----------



## kj2 (Jun 16, 2014)

Inside my pocket, pocketclip or holster.


----------



## CMAG (Jun 16, 2014)

Tain AAA bottom of left front pocket 24/7, Mac tri edc clipped inside right front pocket alongside a McHenry & Williams folder, Fenix E15 (back up/spare cell holder) key chain.
In the F150 a 2x32650 Jayrob Mag wedged between drivers seat and center console, a 1x32650 Jayrob Mag drivers door pocket, a 2x18650 TorchLab triple in the center console. and a FM 2Px18650 mag host with a Malkoff LLL drop in powered by 2s/2pxcr123a glove box


----------



## jamesmtl514 (Jun 18, 2014)

Clipped front right pocket. (Usually my 119 Ti mule)
Ti Mako flood. (Good warm light but seriously overpriced and ridiculous shipping fees)
If wearing cargo pants/shorts Wildcat with MD3.


----------



## yogiboobooranger (Jun 18, 2014)

Since I am always armed, and carry spare mags as well as a good knife, I only have enough pocket room for one light, my Nitecore MT1A, which is either down in the pocket or clipped to the pocket. I do however have other flashlights available in my vehicles as well plus two lights in a bug out bag too.


----------



## sjc (Jun 18, 2014)

yogiboobooranger said:


> Since I am always armed, and carry spare mags as well as a good knife, I only have enough pocket room for one light, my Nitecore MT1A, which is either down in the pocket or clipped to the pocket. I do however have other flashlights available in my vehicles as well plus two lights in a bug out bag too.



Then you need more pockets. check out Scottevest.com. I bought a few of their items. My only complaint is that the clothing is not wrinkle free. But I now have more pockets than things to put them in, which is a good problem to have. The pockets make even larger flashlight EDC much easier.


----------



## Bendbig (Jun 19, 2014)

I carrry a Maratac AA in a leather holster made for a fixed blade knife and light in right rear pants pocket. A Fenix E15 in a pouch on my belt along with my Leatherman. When at work a Surefire 6P with Malkoff drop in or Fenix LD20 in left shirt pocket.


----------



## hyperloop (Jun 23, 2014)

Knives are a definite no-no here in Singapore, I carry a Nitecore EX10 clipped to the inside of my pants/jeans/bermudas and have a Lummi Raw NS on my keychain which is on a P7 Suspension Clip so its EX10 on the right/left and the keychain on the other side or on the waistband. Mobile phone is a Samsung Note 2 quite bulky and needs a pocket all to itself.


----------



## yesfor (Jun 24, 2014)

Mine is usually will be kept in the front left pocket. Or usually I will take a bag with me.


----------



## UnderPar (Jun 26, 2014)

It is usually clipped inside my front right pocket. In some occasions, I also use the holster or lanyard.


----------



## 2000xlt (Jun 27, 2014)

Arc AAA is a great little light,,I just gifted mine to a friend who needed a small light


JBE said:


> I have one that stays on my keychain (Arc AAA) so it's always with me.
> 
> I also have an Olight S15 that'll I'll clip into a front pants pocket if I feel the need to carry something bigger.


----------



## Chrisdm (Jun 27, 2014)

I had a pocket clip installed on my Tain flute. That or a Tain ottavino hanging on a Tec suspension clip is usually with me.


----------



## Monocrom (Jun 28, 2014)

MightyBright said:


> Hello, I'm new to this forum but have been collecting flashlights about a year. Yes, I have the bug!
> 
> I was wondering what method many of you normally use to carry your EDC flashlights. Would you mind sharing? I was thinking the following may be different methods of carry.
> 
> ...



I use all of the above, except for #2 and #4.


----------



## cowsmilk (Jun 28, 2014)

Chrisdm said:


> I had a pocket clip installed on my Tain flute. That or a Tain ottavino hanging on a Tec suspension clip is usually with me.



I'd like to see that.
As for me, McGizmo clipped to left front pocket and a AAA Maratac back-up light in my 5th pocket kit.


----------



## Chrisdm (Jun 28, 2014)

cowsmilk said:


> I'd like to see that.
> As for me, McGizmo clipped to left front pocket and a AAA Maratac back-up light in my 5th pocket kit.



Second from left:


----------



## jmpaul320 (Jun 29, 2014)

I have an olight i3s on my keychain and my spark sf5 is in my edc backpack with all my other goodies.


----------



## chnzwh (Jun 29, 2014)

A single-123A light in the pocket, usually my E1B or E1L (and I'm still waiting for my "defanged" E1DL), and a dual-123A light in my Hazard 4 reveille/Tumi Benning/Tumi Alpha, either my LX2 or E2DL.

I pocket carry the dual-123A lights from time to time as well.

I normally don't carry anything longer than a typical dual-123A light or thicker than a 6P.


----------



## 416isToronto (Jul 10, 2014)

A Fenix LD01 is on a key chain with my car key, so that is always with me. The rest depends on what im wearing...with casual, often a single CR123 light on the belt or pocket. Always a Fenix PD35 in my work bag...


----------



## UnderPar (Jul 11, 2014)

UnderPar said:


> It is usually clipped inside my front right pocket. In some occasions, I also use the holster or lanyard.



Now its one clipped inside my right front pocket and another one, SC52w L2, in my left front pocket. And that's the only thing inside my left pocket.


----------



## wrdwrght (Jul 16, 2014)

I carry a Maratac AAA (and some other things that amuse me) on a dangler in my LFP.





It's always there for when I haven't grabbed/packed something more powerful.


----------



## caps (Jul 16, 2014)

I carry my Olight clipped in my front left pocket above my EDC knife. 


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## medicburke (Jul 16, 2014)

Zebra light in my 5.11 Messenger Bag. Soon to be a Prometheus Beta on my keychain. And when I get an Alpha, it'll be in the center console of my truck.


----------



## SIGconvert (Jul 17, 2014)

Clipped to my left front pocket with my Backup in a zipper pocket on the right if I am wearing my Vertx shorts.


----------



## meti (Jul 17, 2014)

It depends, when I go out with the dogs I carry a SRT7 with a conic diffuser and a D25LC2 clipped on my pants pocket and a I3S within the same. EDC the I3S in the pocket


----------



## blah9 (Jul 17, 2014)

I carry a Fenix PD32UE in a holster on my belt as well as a Fenix LD01 on my Leatherman Surge holster on my belt. Then I have a Fenix TK75vnkt in my backpack along with an Armytek Wizard Pro Warm and spare batteries for all these lights.


----------



## T45 (Jul 17, 2014)

My Blackhawk Lightweight Tactical pants have an organizer in the cargo pockets. I carry my Eagletac D25C clipped in one of the slots there. Keeps it secure and not rolling around in the bottom of a large pocket.


----------



## Negroj (Jul 17, 2014)

Zebralight SC62d clipped inside right front pocket.

Others rotate in backpack as spare.


----------



## RWT1405 (Aug 7, 2014)

All except for #3 belt, i would never risk (or understand) a quality light clipped to a belt when I can so easily place it in a holster. I normally use #2 holster, with a back-up always on my keyring. At work I add a light in my pocket. Of course I have various lights available in my vehicle.

My .02 FWIW YMMV


----------



## TweakMDS (Aug 8, 2014)

On a typical workday in the summer, I don't carry a jacket. So I usually have the following on me:

Zebralight sc52 clipped in my backpack.
eagletac d25a Ti clicky xp-g2 next to it.
spark sg3 nw inside my bag (perfect for computer work)
eagletac p20a2 xp-g2 in my glovebox.
thrunite ti2 somewhere in my car, usually velcro'd in the trunk.


----------



## ZMZ67 (Aug 14, 2014)

Besides the Photons on my keys I carry a Quark 1XCR123 in a small belt holster for work.Most other times I have a Mini MLR2 or Mini ML in my watch pocket.Occasionally I will carry a light clipped inside my pocket if I don't have a watch pocket.When I carry one of my larger lights it is in a back pants pocket,coat pocket or a holster.


----------



## kbuzbee (Aug 15, 2014)

Since this is a thread on carry, I'll ask here... Anyone carrying a light in a Skinth P3? I've got one coming and have high hopes my SC62w will fit in it (main tube is listed as 1.25")

But right now I carry SC62c clipped RFP and Eiger lug on a McGizmo clip on my keys.

Ken


----------



## LuxCupitor (Aug 15, 2014)

Left front pocket. I don't like a lot of gear hanging off of a belt.


----------



## kensington (Sep 28, 2014)

EDC to me is on person carry, this is my EDC







Primary light, currently the Sunwayman V11Rvn, is clipped inside weak side (left) pocket. Currently cargo shorts, large cargo pocket, soon enough it will be jeans. 

Secondary light, currently Fenix E15, clipped via Nite Ize biner to keyring hung, via TEC P7, inside weakside pocket.



When I am in comfort mode, basketball shorts or sweats, it is clipped in a deep conceal holster


----------



## davidt1 (Sep 30, 2014)

Main EDC light Zebralight H52w: around the neck almost 24/7

Backup AAA light and spare batteries: in the wallet.


----------



## SunOfAtom (Oct 2, 2014)

For the last couple of years I had been carrying my light (usually a Fenix LD10 or LD12) clipped inside my back left pocket, keeping it as far to the outside as I could to prevent the discomfort of sitting on it. While looking for some new cargo shorts this spring, I started searching for something with a small dedicated knife/flashlight pocket. I came across the Tru-Spec 24-7 cargo shorts/pants (there are several different versions) and they have been perfect. There is a small pocket between the front and rear pockets on both sides which works perfectly for a small-ish flashlight. The pocket will hold something up to about 25mm in diameter and is about 100mm deep.







Dave


----------



## Wiggle (Oct 3, 2014)

Usually carry my ZL SC52 loose in my left pocket alongside a Gerber Paraframe knife. I keep a small profile wallet between the two to keep them from scratching and wearing on each other.


----------



## Pretbek (Nov 4, 2014)

A ZL H52 loose in my pocket.

I seem to be really good at scratching up anything and everything with a clip on the outside of my pocket. 
Maybe I haven't tried it long enough and just need to figure out what I can/can't do when I have hard stuff on the outside of my clothes. :duh2:


----------



## bykim (Nov 4, 2014)

Here's my pocket setup


----------



## aginthelaw (Nov 10, 2014)

did any one say they edc their edc every day?


that would have been funny if the op wasn't so specific with his question. in any event, h502 around my neck, preon 2 in my pen pocket and depending on if i'm meeting with a male or a female depends on how big a light i carry in my front pocket (i have stuck a maglite magcharger or sl-20 in my waistband on occasion)


----------



## UAStack (Nov 10, 2014)

On workdays I have a D25C Ti or D25A Ti clipped in my front right pocket, LD01 on they keys, and in my work bag I have a backup C15A plus extra batteries.


----------



## MidnightDistortions (Nov 10, 2014)

I keep either an AAA or AA Maglite. Since i got an older AAA model that usually gets the most rough use while the AA i usually carry around with me elsewhere in my pocket.


----------



## Jason_Tx (Nov 11, 2014)

pre-ordered a quark mini AA neutral tint in 2009 - have carried it in my pocket everyday since them.


----------



## shotgun8 (Nov 12, 2014)

I carry a Streamlight stylus pro in my shirt pocket every day. I have tried pants pocket carry, not as comfortable when you add keys, knife ect.


----------



## martinjstn (Nov 12, 2014)

I use kydex on my shooting rigs. Used to use the normal fabric pouches but kydex is so much cleaner.


----------



## bbrins (Nov 12, 2014)

Inside left front pocket with my keys. For a little over two years it has been a modified Surefire 6P.


----------



## -Trooper- (Nov 15, 2014)

I have my Gerber clipped onto my right pocket and my Surefire E2D LED on my left pocket. I keep them separate to prevent scratching and it makes it less bulky. I also keep a Surefire 6P in my glove compartment as a secondary.


----------



## mcm308 (Nov 15, 2014)

Surefire A2 clipped in my front left pocket. Spyderco Millie in a custom belt sheath on my right side towards rear. Fat key rings hangin off a Maxpedition Keyper also on my belt.

And the only belt I wear is a Wilderness 5 stitch.


----------



## JerryM (Nov 15, 2014)

In the left front pocket with a fingernail clipper, 2 1/2 knife, and with a 1/2 oz OC spray. I do not like clips. My edc light is a Tank 007 E09.

Jerry


----------



## jax (Nov 21, 2014)

I carry a small clipless flashlight along with a spare battery in my front left pants pocket,and a knife clipped inside my right hand side front pocket.
been doing it that way for awhile now.
When I am heading out the door,i usually grab a bigger light to add to what I am already carrying.
The bigger light usually is in my right hand side jacket pocket,or right hand side rear pocket.

right now those items are a nichia L10 for the small light,a Gerber Scout for the knife,and a Solarforce L2p with 2x18650 body+Sportac Nichia triple dropin.


----------



## jumpstat (Nov 21, 2014)

My edc lights consists of single R123s thus I mainly use a holster. My folder is in the pocket. Folders do look intimidating if edc in a holster.


----------



## Grijon (Nov 21, 2014)

Before discovering CPF and Fenix I EDC'd a AA MiniMag in a belt holster.

Currently I EDC my Fenix LD09 clipped in my front-right pants pocket and a Buck folding knife clipped in my front-left. My Fenix E12 is in my breast pocket (except for the rare occasion that I don't have one) and I take at least 2 additional cased NiMH AAs when I leave my home. My keychain has a $2 LED Rayovac light that is soon to be replaced by either a Fenix E01 or E05.


----------



## istargazer (Nov 23, 2014)

I carry a Copper Beta QR attached to a SwissChamp pocket knife on my belt:


----------



## novaco112 (Nov 24, 2014)

Usually knife clipped in right pocket (moft of the time B+ Exskelibur 1), pen (Kaweco Sport) loose in right pocket or (if possible and convenient) in coin pocket, light in left pocket (ATM a Klarus MiX6 with a homemade dangler clip).​


----------



## DellSuperman (Nov 28, 2014)

V11R in my left pocket with my phone. 
Spyderco Dragonfly in my right pocket.
And either a 18650 P60 or 18350 P60, depending on my bag size.


----------



## FlashInThePan (Dec 1, 2014)

On my keychain.

Ever since I discovered the Draco (and its smaller cousin, the Drake), they've been the one light that never leaves my side, because they literally disappear onto my keychain. Since I always have my keys, it's the best spot for an EDC. And it handles 99% of the situations where I unexpectedly need a light.

Most of my jackets also have a stronger light stashed in their side pocket (HDS, Quark 123, etc.), and I always have some lights stuffed in the glove compartment. But since I don't like bulky pockets, having a tiny light is the easiest way to ensure that I'll always carry a flashlight...and the keychain just seems like a natural place to carry it.


----------



## NTEW (Dec 17, 2014)

compact one in my pocket for mostly use and another power one in the backpack.


----------



## NonSenCe (Dec 17, 2014)

currently and normal way: 
1st flashlight. weakside belt holster. *1AA*
2nd flashlight is on my keychain, most often either in my strong side pants front pocket (or inside chest pocket of jacket.) *special miini li-ion*
3rd is more a toy/backup/rotational/newest flashlight getting used to using or job/task specific thing like headlamp, this is on inside pocket of jacket or clipped to trouser weakside pocket (not an true edc as it changes day to day) *batterytype varies ofcourse, but often 1AA or 18650*

3rd/4th one is on my work keychain that hang on retractor reel on my belt (strong hand side). (almost edc and its *1AAA*)

5th is winter addition: jackets outer chest pocket has a bigger flashlight. *18650 or 2xcr123 sized thing*

6-10th(?) are backup/spares in my go/work-bag and/or in my car. (i carry so many flashlights that i rarely carry a spare battery, except the ones i have in my car.)


----------



## thinkFlashlights01 (Dec 22, 2014)

Does holding it with my hand count? I also carry it in my pocket even if it's big.


----------



## guthrie (Dec 23, 2014)

Usually in my jacket pocket or in my bag. Being paranoid, my bag is usually beside me, as is my jacket. Not all trousers have pockets suitable to carry stuff in.


----------



## Blazer296 (Dec 24, 2014)

I always wear a shirt w/pocket (smoker) , my Quark Pro is right beside my smokes.


----------



## FlyboyCMH (Dec 24, 2014)

I always have my Stylus Pro in my left front pocket...when need (or mood) strikes, my PD35 is in my right front pocket.


----------



## NH Lumens (Dec 28, 2014)

Quark QTA with 780-lumen QT2L-X Burst Mode head, AW 14500 IMR cell, deep carry clip, DIY finger lanyard clipped in front left pocket. The finger lanyard can be used for rapid extraction and for hands-free retention if needed. The break-away coupling prevents anyone from inflicting injury to my finger should they gain control of the light.


----------



## prof student (Dec 29, 2014)

What flashlight (if any) do you keep on your key chain? Looking for one that isn't too heavy to ruin the ignition. Leaning towards the Fenix E12 http://www.fenix-store.com/fenix-e12-led-flashlight/ because 1) output....2) the easy access of AA batteries.


----------



## NH Lumens (Dec 29, 2014)

prof student said:


> What flashlight (if any) do you keep on your key chain? Looking for one that isn't too heavy to ruin the ignition.



I long ago realized I detest a cluster of keys hanging from the steering column making a rattling racket and ruining the finish on interior panels. I now use a small carabiner to separate the car key from the cluster, so only the car key is in the ignition and the rest (including the vehicle's remote fob) is in my pocket. This also prevents keys from getting locked inside the car.

Since a keychain light would now be in my pocket anyway, I have no need for one beyond my normal EDC light which is carried separately. I also keep a light in the car, so I basically have access to a pair of capable torches anytime I go somewhere in the car. 

As is always the case, YMMV.


----------



## ForrestChump (Jan 1, 2015)

> Quark QTA with 780-lumen QT2L-X Burst Mode head, AW 14500 IMR cell, deep carry clip, DIY finger lanyard clipped in front left pocket. The finger lanyard can be used for rapid extraction and for hands-free retention if needed. The break-away coupling prevents anyone from inflicting injury to my finger should they gain control of the light.




:welcome:

Great pic, is it just me or are the newish Quarks looking even better than the old ones? Maybe its just camera tech....?


----------



## RedLED (Jan 1, 2015)

I have a La Petite Killer on my neck lanyard 24 hours a day. Next, I have the matching AAA Killer on my key ring.

Then I have a Haiku clipped on my left pocket. And, I always have another McGiz in my back pocket, and I carry an Aeon clipped inside my pants pocket with a McGizmo clip...and to close I have a 47's Quark Titanium MiNi with a Tom Anderson Ti bead in.

Any guess at how much all that is worth?

OK, I admit it... I like lights...so what!!


----------



## Lachiepower0402 (Jan 1, 2015)

I carry my Thrunite 2C V2 in the included holster with a 18650 on my belt.

Then I carry three spare 18650 in my pockets.


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## NH Lumens (Jan 1, 2015)

ForrestChump said:


> :welcome:
> 
> Great pic, is it just me or are the newish Quarks looking even better than the old ones? Maybe its just camera tech....?



Thanks for the kudos on the photo and the welcome! 

Can't say the Quark is any better than previous versions as this is the first 47s I have owned. IMO, being able to Lego/hot-rod Quarks has made it worthwhile!

When I venture out at night the souped-up QTA is still in my pocket as a back-up, but I also grab one of my SF torches (usually a Peacekeeper, the latest addition to my collection). The Peacekeeper is equipped with a DarkSucks.com Ti clip, making it very handy to slip in my right front pocket;


----------



## TKC (Jan 1, 2015)

*My EDC rides in the watch pocket of my Levi's.*


----------



## voicemaster (Jan 2, 2015)

I put my eagtac d25a in my keychain.


----------



## Big_Sam (Jan 2, 2015)

Eagletac D25A clipped into left trouser pocket, except when at my desk, then it sits on the desk. 

Eagletac D25AAA with TEC clip on keychain

Eagletac GX25A3 in jacket left pocket.

Anyone getting a theme?


----------



## RedLED (Jan 3, 2015)

RedLed said:


> I have a La Petite Killer on my neck lanyard 24 hours a day. Next, I have the matching AAA Killer on my key ring.
> 
> Then I have a Haiku clipped on my left pocket. And, I always have another McGiz in my back pocket, and I carry an Aeon clipped inside my pants pocket with a McGizmo clip...and to close I have a 47's Quark Titanium MiNi with a Tom Anderson Ti bead in.
> 
> ...



Roughly $1,750 with beads!

That's a lot, homie!!

And, that is everyday, Yo!


----------



## Sarge930 (Jan 3, 2015)

I tend to keep a D25aaa with a 10440 in my back right pocket, a Ti3 with an eneloop pro in my pants front left pocket, and as of right now a 2015 P12 with an Orbtronic 18650 in the front left pocket of my jacket. Works fairly well, and having two lights easily accessible on the left keeps my strong side free.


----------



## ForrestChump (Jan 3, 2015)

RedLed said:


> Roughly $1,750 with beads!
> 
> That's a lot, homie!!
> 
> And, that is everyday, Yo!



Go home RedLed, you're drunk.

:nana:


----------



## A.marquardt (Jan 3, 2015)

I'M CURRENTLY IN THE PROCESS OF ELIMINATING ALL BUT ONE OF THESE LIGHTS:




Flashlights left to right D25Cvn V3 Ti 1500 LM, Zebralight sc 600 MKII LII,1020lm
and a Cryos Illumination host with a 4000 lumen CQvn.

I'VE BEEN A FAN OF ZEBRALIGHT SINCE THE ORIGINAL SC600, BUT THESE NEW LIGHTS ARE CRAZY GOOD.
ANYWAYS, I CARRY IN MY LEFT FRONT POCKET.


----------



## Tmack (Jan 3, 2015)

Is that D25C of v54 light? 
Even if not, that would be my choice. I love those little things.


----------



## Glofindel (Jan 3, 2015)

For AAA and CR2 lights I let loose in the pocket . For CR123 light I use pocket clip. For those with anything bigger than AAA and no pocket clip, I keep the in pouch and leave in the bag.


----------



## C.M.S (Jan 3, 2015)

ZL SC600 II L2 clipped inside my pocket .


----------



## The Bossman (Jan 3, 2015)

Carry one in my side cargo pocket on the clip, carry another surgically modified into my index finger just like ET did. One on the dash vent with a clip, next to the car extractor tool.

The Bossman


----------



## ForrestChump (Jan 4, 2015)

A.marquardt said:


> I'M CURRENTLY IN THE PROCESS OF ELIMINATING ALL BUT ONE OF THESE LIGHTS:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Keep the copper.


----------



## Quoddy (Jan 4, 2015)

My Hinderer is permanently clipped in my right front pocket, so this Prometheus Beta-QRv2 is clipped in the left. At only 3" x 0.5" and with 60 lumens of HiCri illumination, it is as perfect and unobtrusive as I can imagine.


----------



## mrdabble (Jan 4, 2015)

I carry either a jetbeam RRT01 or Eagletac D25C in the side thigh pocket on these Vertx Pahntom Ops pants. There's a pocket on each side designed for pens, knife, light any small tools. 

And I'll carry a d25aaa as a backup in a pocket sheath along with my pocket bravo or bravo micro


----------



## arcticscythe (Jan 5, 2015)

I keep a Veleno Designs Quantum D2 ( with blue trits ) on my keychain. My EDC light ( currently a Fenix PD35 ) rides in my front left pocket with a book of matches. I always have my bag near me as well and that carries my surefire P2X fury.

I have also recently started playing with Kydex V and Im trying to figure out if a light holster would suit me.

J


----------



## texastactical (Jan 7, 2015)

Currently I have a 4sevens Quark 2 123 clipped in left front pocket. I tried to replace that with a Nitecore P12 but the clip came off and got lost. So, it got relegated to bedside use. I am currently in the market for a high lumen compact 18650 light to replace the 4 sevens. Any suggestions?


----------



## texastactical (Jan 7, 2015)

NH Lumens said:


> Quark QTA with 780-lumen QT2L-X Burst Mode head, AW 14500 IMR cell, deep carry clip, DIY finger lanyard clipped in front left pocket. The finger lanyard can be used for rapid extraction and for hands-free retention if needed. The break-away coupling prevents anyone from inflicting injury to my finger should they gain control of the light.



Awesome pic!


----------



## chillinn (Jan 7, 2015)

I'm not a snappy dresser. Those are coffee stains. I was stranded in FL, have one pair of shorts; not proud.

Its a Troika Patent keyholder with chain... hung from caribiner















Battery caddy is great... but it destroys batteries. The tab that holds them in wedges too tight against them, crimping, tearing, destroying labels when loading or deploying. Took me a while before I figured out what to do about it... file down the offending plastic. I'm not that handy, cut me some slack. Thanks.


----------



## NH Lumens (Jan 10, 2015)

texastactical said:


> Awesome pic!



Thanks!


----------



## fisk-king (Jan 10, 2015)

Work: Clipped to side pocket by knee in cargo jeans (HDS). AAA light (Mako) on the side of my leatherman surge holster.
Other: Skinth in front left pocket (Muyshondt Nautilus) and a AAA light (Thrunite Ti) on my keychain. In the summer the Nautilus is usually replaced with a Lf2xt.


----------



## xdayv (Jan 11, 2015)

E2D/E1D by the right-side pocket.
S10 at the bag.


----------



## Jose Marin (Jan 24, 2015)

Front left pocket with pocket clip and electrical tape wrapped around the top of the clip so it doesn't pop off like previously owned flashlights


----------



## mrdabble (Jan 25, 2015)

texastactical said:


> Currently I have a 4sevens Quark 2 123 clipped in left front pocket. I tried to replace that with a Nitecore P12 but the clip came off and got lost. So, it got relegated to bedside use. I am currently in the market for a high lumen compact 18650 light to replace the 4 sevens. Any suggestions?



The best I have found so far is the Zebralight Sc62 it isn't much bigger than the sc52 that takes a 14500 but pumps out 1000 lumens on high, the modes are more complex than normal but 5 minutes with the manual and you'll know how to use any zebralight (if you don't already!)

Hope that helps!


----------



## Blazer296 (Jan 25, 2015)

*NH Lumens 
*


> Quark QTA with 780-lumen QT2L-X Burst Mode head, AW 14500 IMR cell,



I have been thinking of doing that with mine (QP2L-X). How well does it perform with the lower voltage? Still run boost mod fine for short runs?
I rarely run mine on boost more than ~30 sec. at a time.

Thanks,
Jim


----------



## GearHunter (Jan 25, 2015)

The models are in the process of changing ( hds 140 with the 219a in route now) but as of today thrunite t10s in front right pocket ( unless at work its a fenix pd30) with leatherman cx, streamilght nano on keys and fenix pd35 on the side of my Edc bag.


----------



## mrdabble (Jan 26, 2015)

At home my light rides in the left side tool pocket of my Vertx Phantom OPS pants. Either a Surefire E1D, Zebralight sc52 or sc62 lately. At work I have a Fenix tk35 on my belt, but I'll swap it with a surefire E2D when I know I'll be working in good light.


----------



## ForrestChump (Jan 26, 2015)

fisk-king said:


> Work: Clipped to side pocket by knee in cargo jeans (HDS). AAA light (Mako) on the side of my leatherman surge holster.
> Other: Skinth in front left pocket (Muyshondt Nautilus) and a AAA light (Thrunite Ti) on my keychain. In the summer the Nautilus is usually replaced with a Lf2xt.



Watched him grow from a couple pouches and a scrawny website to a small empire. Dude did a killer job!


----------



## NH Lumens (Jan 30, 2015)

Blazer296 said:


> *NH Lumens
> *
> 
> I have been thinking of doing that with mine (QP2L-X). How well does it perform with the lower voltage? Still run boost mod fine for short runs?
> ...



Boost mode is just fine using an AW IMR 14500!


----------



## 1DaveN (Jan 31, 2015)

prof student said:


> What flashlight (if any) do you keep on your key chain? Looking for one that isn't too heavy to ruin the ignition. Leaning towards the Fenix E12 http://www.fenix-store.com/fenix-e12-led-flashlight/ because 1) output....2) the easy access of AA batteries.



I have a budget that would accommodate any Fenix single-AA, but I keep coming back to the E12. I like the pocket clip on some of the other models, but I can live without one, and it seems like they want minor differences in features (mostly switches) to justify big price increases. If anyone can suggest another brand of single-AA under $60 that's good enough better than the E12 to justify the extra money, I'd love to look at it.


----------



## C.M.S (Jan 31, 2015)

1DaveN said:


> I have a budget that would accommodate any Fenix single-AA, but I keep coming back to the E12. I like the pocket clip on some of the other models, but I can live without one, and it seems like they want minor differences in features (mostly switches) to justify big price increases. If anyone can suggest another brand of single-AA under $60 that's good enough better than the E12 to justify the extra money, I'd love to look at it.




Zebralight SC52 ($64). :thumbsup:


----------



## JPA261 (Feb 1, 2015)

I usually have my Elzetta Bravo with the standard Malkoff M61 head clipped to my front left pocket using the Raven Concealment pocket clip. Then I pocket the Elzetta Alpha (High/Low tail cap) in my right pocket in case my primary goes down. Always be prepared, "Two is one, and one is none". haha


----------



## 1DaveN (Feb 1, 2015)

C.M.S said:


> Zebralight SC52 ($64). :thumbsup:



Thanks, I'll give it a look.


----------



## chazz (Feb 1, 2015)

FourSevens Mini AA with 1X14500 (I know, not officially supported) on a dangler clip in left front pocket. 

A small 1xAAA in jeans coin pocket. 

Spyderco Delica clipped on right front pocket.

Depending on were I am and what I am doing, If I know I will be walking around outside after dark, I will bring one of my 18650 lights. (or 2, or 3, or...)  hehe

If I am wearing a jacket (winter etc) then each jacket I usually wear has a E05 or E01, a mini lighter, and small swiss army knife. Each in their own pockets so they don't rattle around against each other...


----------



## TKC (Feb 1, 2015)

*I still carry my McGizmo Haiku clipped to the watch pocket of my Levis.*


----------



## Palantas (Feb 2, 2015)

MightyBright said:


> 2. Holster



I just made a thread specific to this method. I carry it on my left side, in a holster with the bulb facing down.


----------



## M.Link (Feb 2, 2015)

Always have an E1B with a Z68 tailcap clipped on my right front pocket right next to my Benchmade Striker knife. Don't even notice it there, except I can't fit much else in my pocket (I wear Wranglers). I also have a rechargeable Streamlight mounted in my truck, and my A2 Aviator in my backpack that's in my vehicle each day.


----------



## Danielight (Feb 2, 2015)

I carry my *Olight i3EOS *in my left front pants pocket. When in use, I often just hold it in my mouth so that I can have both hand free (like last night when I had to hold a hammer and crowbar to chisel ice out of the downspout in front of my house :sick2:


----------



## Shaifnan (Mar 21, 2015)

In my left front pocket I have the LD02, right front pocket the Olight s10 Baton. And on my belt on the right side the LD35 in a holster.


----------



## smokinbasser (Mar 21, 2015)

My photon is on my vehicle key ring and all of my 47s Q minis are on lanyards and attached to each brake lever(on my 4 wheeled walker)is a 
Q mini 123/and Q mini Cr2 titanium, the Q mini AA is in a pants pocket on my left side.If I am going to be out after dark I'll bring extra cells


----------



## mIRRORMERE (May 3, 2015)

Current load out is ThruNite Ti 168 lumen w/Enloop Pro AAA in jeans coin pocket, a Nitecore EX11.2 in jeans pocket left side, Nitecore Tube 45 lumen rechargeable on key ring and Nitecore P12 1000 lumen (tactical ring and tactical tailcap), EA41 1020 lumen, and MagTac 320 lumen in center console next to S&W Shield .40 Cal


----------



## austinmark (May 4, 2015)

I generally dislike items clipped to my pocket, as they rub against my hand when I reach for my wallet or phone, so I just leave everything at the bottom of my pockets. It attracts lint, of course, but that just reminds me to clean my light and SAK more frequently.

As for what I carry, since everyone seems to be discussing that: a Fenix PD10 twistie light, an SAK of some sort (usually, my grandfather's old "Original Traveller" or my "Star of David" Small Tinker), and a lens cleaning cloth. Pretty basic. More than that, in my office job, and people comment. Plus, the SAK makes a super-handy mutlitool for everyday use without the bulk of a Leatherman or Swisstool.


----------



## Nicrod (May 4, 2015)

I posted this elsewhere, but I think this could be helpful here as well. 

HDS Rotary inside ForceTech Kydex holster in OliveDrab. 

Was never much of a holster guy. I'm a Huge Clip Kinda guy. But this holster by ForceTech has changed my views. 

Total cost with shipping $43. And change.


----------



## Jiri (Oct 20, 2015)

I carry my Fenix PD22 UE (or Fenix PD35) in original Fenix holster which is on my belt (left side), next to it there is Victorinox pocket knife holster with Victorinox SAK and Fenix LD02. Then I carry Olight S1 in my right front pocket.


----------



## bykfixer (Oct 20, 2015)

One in each front pocket and a light or two with lanyards not far away.


----------



## Dknight16 (Oct 20, 2015)

Streamlight ProTac 1L nylon holsters are great for belt carry. Strong but slim construction. Velcro top flap with spandex sides makes it fit most 1x A123 lights. Pretty much perfect for my McGizmo Mule and Sundrop.


----------



## Tre_Asay (Oct 20, 2015)

I am a bit of a discrete EDC'er, Though I am accustomed to carrying large-ish lights in my front pants pocket.
I carry a Thrunite T10 on paracord, a Winchester folding knife, a cheap multitool, a Bic lighter, two spare ​Kirkland alkaline batteries,my phone, my wallet, and a bandana in my pockets. I also always have my G-shock gw-330A on. 

I also have my backpack with other goodies- chargers, bags, tape, some food, extra knife, sharpener, ect. If I am wearing cargo pants I sometimes will also carry a Rayfoss *RF532-30mW-QMT* just for fun .

I am planning on purchasing a Thrunite 2C V2 to go in right front pocket or inner jacket pocket with a spare 18650 in a waterproof case and two more in my backpack.


----------



## ncgrass (Oct 20, 2015)

JPA261 said:


> I usually have my Elzetta Bravo with the standard Malkoff M61 head clipped to my front left pocket using the Raven Concealment pocket clip. Then I pocket the Elzetta Alpha (High/Low tail cap) in my right pocket in case my primary goes down. Always be prepared, "Two is one, and one is none". haha



Is there any chance you could link that RCS pocket clip? My bravo arrives in Thursday and I don't really like the look off the elzetta one. 

Thanks!


----------



## bykfixer (Oct 20, 2015)

A malkoff MD2 clip will do nicely if you didn't get the hi/lo tailcap.





It'll look similar to this.


----------



## Flashy808 (Oct 20, 2015)

1DaveN said:


> I have a budget that would accommodate any Fenix single-AA, but I keep coming back to the E12. I like the pocket clip on some of the other models, but I can live without one, and it seems like they want minor differences in features (mostly switches) to justify big price increases. If anyone can suggest another brand of single-AA under $60 that's good enough better than the E12 to justify the extra money, I'd love to look at it.



Maybe check out the Thrunite T10 (which also comes in SS and Ti ).
Also be sure to check out the Zebralight AA mini-series & perhaps a cheaper Olight S15R (which happens to be on special on GB). 

Oh and BTW I carry mine by trouser pocket, shirt pocket or clip. &#55357;&#56397;&#55356;&#57340;


----------



## OCD (Oct 20, 2015)

Nicrod said:


> I posted this elsewhere, but I think this could be helpful here as well.
> 
> HDS Rotary inside ForceTech Kydex holster in OliveDrab.
> 
> ...



+1 on the Forcetec. I went through 2 cheaper kydex holsters before I got a Forcetec. This holster feels as durable as the HDS that rides in it.


----------



## ncgrass (Oct 20, 2015)

bykfixer said:


> A malkoff MD2 clip will do nicely if you didn't get the hi/lo tailcap.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for the tip, looks great in that pic. However, I did indeed get the hi/low tail cap. I'm a sucker for dual output clickies. Can always buy another tail cap to try though!


----------

